# pvs14 and the ar15... owning the night.



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience with a PVS14 mounted on an Ar15? Is the recoil too much shock for the PVS14? Is it better to wear a bump helmet with the pvs14 mounted there to avoid the shock on the PVS14?


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

My buddy has this thing:
https://www.cheaperthandirt.com/pro...495020087.do?sortby=ourPicks&refType=&from=fn

It's kinda junk but it has handled his ak and saga 12 just fine. I would imagine with the price tag of the pvs 14 it should hold up, but I'm going to follow this thread to see what the pros say....


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Did a little goggling for you. Good info right here on your exact question: 
https://www.ar15.com/forums/armory/Gun_mounted_PVS_14__how_much_recoil_is_too_much_/18-368820/


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

We always mounted a pvs 14 on our kpot and put a peq 15 on the rifle. They have good nv for rifles. Never mounted a pvs 14 on a rifle. Eotech has a pretty good system that sets up the pvs 14 behind their optic and now there is nv that will mount in front of an optic so you dont have to move your optic forward when switching to nv. Quality gear gets pricey though. Assuming you have the pvs 14 and dont want to shell out the dough for different nv if what you have will work?


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Was also reading that they are damping the shock by using rubber on the mounts somehow. Couldn't find any pics or info on what they used though.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

This video has a lot of good info on the subject.....


----------



## ssonb (Oct 24, 2017)

*I have no experience with a pvs14.. at that price point I most likely will not. I have found out that the chances of someone in the general public having a functional NV device outside law enforcement and the hog hunting community is very small. That being said possessing even a less expensive NV on even a 22lr is a massive game changer. Not knockin your choices ,I love the quality. *


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Owning the night is a force multiplying game changer for sure. Wish I had the funds for some good quality thermal optics.


----------



## ssonb (Oct 24, 2017)

Have you ever sat around a deer hunting camp with a CHEAP Nite owl hand held nv.. I have watched bear deer and beaver moving in the complete darkness even well outside the advertised range. This thing is just above "toy"grade and it has no provisions for mounting and I am certain It would not be able to stand up to any recoil except if you wanted to tape it to a 22.


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Owning the night is a force multiplying game changer for sure. Wish I had the funds for some good quality thermal optics.


Just wait for the SHF days and plenty will be laying around


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Pvs 14 mounts:

https://www.gggaz.com/pvs-14-quick-detach-mounts.html


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

RB, I have one like the one on the right. Works great!


RedBeard said:


> Pvs 14 mounts:
> 
> https://www.gggaz.com/pvs-14-quick-detach-mounts.html


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

I found a Vital 100 Looks like this: http://www.armslist.com/posts/48535...r-sale--vital-100-ir-laser-w--picatinny-mount



CrackbottomLouis said:


> We always mounted a pvs 14 on our kpot and put a peq 15 on the rifle. They have good nv for rifles. Never mounted a pvs 14 on a rifle. Eotech has a pretty good system that sets up the pvs 14 behind their optic and now there is nv that will mount in front of an optic so you dont have to move your optic forward when switching to nv. Quality gear gets pricey though. Assuming you have the pvs 14 and dont want to shell out the dough for different nv if what you have will work?


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

ssonb said:


> *I have no experience with a pvs14.. at that price point I most likely will not. I have found out that the chances of someone in the general public having a functional NV device outside law enforcement and the hog hunting community is very small. That being said possessing even a less expensive NV on even a 22lr is a massive game changer. Not knockin your choices ,I love the quality. *


You might be surprised at how many people out there own pvs14 and pvs7 units.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

https://shop.opticsplanet.com/atn-n...MIk6jy2Jqj1wIVBQeGCh03Ew1SEAQYAiABEgJ91vD_BwE


----------

